
Malicous code written into DNA infects the computer that reads it - daegloe
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/09/malicous-code-written-into-dna-infects-the-computer-that-reads-it/
======
danielvf
Sounds so cool at first, but then "They cheated a little by introducing a
particular vulnerability into the software themselves".

~~~
abstractbeliefs
"When you add buffer overflow vulnerabilities, it is possible to craft input
that causes a buffer overflow"

I was also really disappointed by this article. I had a suspicion it would be
to do with overly trusting input, but I was hoping at least it would be
vulnerabilities already out there and widespread, not something they
specifically manufactured from the ground up.

